# laptop won't start up (system recovery and safe mode won't load)



## Justin259 (May 27, 2011)

So basically I tried to start my laptop up regularly and it forced itself to the system recovery page, however the actually menu to choose my recovery options isn't there so it just keeps me stuck there . When I try to use last known good connection it does the same. When I try safe mode it does basically what the recovery page is doing, it loads up a blank black screen and says safe mode in the corners but the start menu and desktop items don't show up giving me nothing to click on , ctrl alt delete brings up nothing as well. I've tried putting in my recovery disk but nothing happens except the recovery page again. Unless Im not forcing it to boot up the disk right I have no idea what to do if anyone could help id be very grateful


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

You may need to go into the BIOS Setup and set CD-ROM as "the first boot device".
When that's been done, your laptop should boot from the Recovery disc.

To get into the BIOS Setup you need to press a specific key or F-key as soon as you see the laptop maker's splash-screen. On that splash-screen there should be a guide at the bottom of the screen telling you to _"Press X for Setup"_ (where _X_ is the actual key you must press).

Sorry can't be more help but the actual key varies with different makes, but the splash-screen should tell you.


----------



## Justin259 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the response but I did this already and still nothing which is possibly because the cd brings up the same system recovery screen that is a blank blue screen


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi post the make and model of the laptop ? try reseating the ram


----------



## Justin259 (May 27, 2011)

Its an HP g60 notebook product # NB270UA#ABA if that helps and I don't know Wat u mean by reseating the RAM or how to do that


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi on the under side there is a small compartment usually secured with 1 or 2 screws loosen the screws remove the cover, and you will see the ram at either end of the ram are small clips gently but firmly ease the clips out to each side,remove the ram holding it by the side edges then replace and gently but firmly press the stick\sticks into the socket make sure you line it up correctly and the clips should snap up into place.See here for more info on how to locate the ram http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01602064.pdf


----------



## Justin259 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks but this seems to be the one screw on the laptop my screwdrivers won't undo any other solutions would be great but ill keep trying and post if I get it off to reseat it


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi usually a small cross head or jewelers screwdriver works,when you tried booting from the disc did it go straight to a bluse screen


----------



## Justin259 (May 27, 2011)

The screws are just refusing to budge and the best I have are #1 and #0 cross heads and 3.0,2.4,2.0, and 1.4 mm flat heads . And yes when it boots the cd it goes straight to system recovery page without the actual options to click on (blank blue screen) that or its not registering the cd and its loading the system restore as usual without the cd


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the second option is my thought when you changed the boot order did you F10 then y to save and exit


----------



## Justin259 (May 27, 2011)

I did go to BIOS and saved the boot cd option


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

is it still under warranty I do not want to suggest anything that may void it if it is


----------



## Justin259 (May 27, 2011)

No I used it already for a repair on something that happened from physical damage from an accident


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi see this sticky steps 3 and 4 http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## Justin259 (May 27, 2011)

I think screws are being my enemy, I unscrewed the latch to the hdd before making this post when trying to fix it myself, didn't do anything just took out the hdd and put it back but now for some reason only one screw will loosen on the latch but not the other . Sorry if this is more of a less technical question and u don't have an answer


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi please try taking a look at the manual it may suggest the screw size did you have trouble when you replaced the screw previously


----------



## Justin259 (May 27, 2011)

Not at all that's y Im so confused as to why it won't budge now


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Possibly gone in on the wrong thread,meantime try running the repair from the install disc again also try running a hdd diagnostic, seatools for dos should work please read the tutorial on the page, it will also allow you to see if the machine will boot from a disc you do not need windows for this testing SeaTools | Seagate


----------



## Justin259 (May 27, 2011)

Problem with seatool is Im posting this from a phone so can't use it and the primary hard disk self test fails


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ahh so you have already run a test then the issue is the hdd replacing would be the best course


----------

